# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What is the most popular frog on the Frog Forum - Part four.

## Kurt

I know I said there would only be three polls, but it occured to me one other group of anurans was not covered by the previous 3 polls. So without further ado, I give your the poison dart frogs and mantellas.

----------

